# In Emilia cosa si mangia di buono ?



## Paolo78mi (21 Maggio 2022)

Quali sono i piatti tipici e gli immancabili ?
(parlo di Emilia e non di Romagna)


----------



## Paolo78mi (21 Maggio 2022)

*10 piatti emiliani da non perdere*
Oltre ai prodotti conosciuti a livello internazionale, come il Prosciutto di Parma, il Parmigiano Reggiano, uno dei formaggi italiani più conosciuti all’estero, e l’Aceto Balsamico di Modena, l’Emilia vanta un’antica *tradizione culinaria*, fatta di ricette del passato preparate ancora sapientemente dalle _‘zdore_ o _rezdore, _le donne di casa oppure da chef innovativi.

*Gnocco fritto*
Il primo piatto tipico emiliano da gustare è sicuramente lo *gnocco fritto con il salume*. In realtà questa specialità cambia nome a seconda della provincia, a Parma ad esempio si chiama torta fritta, ma la sostanza non cambia. Si tratta di un impasto a base di farina, acqua, sale, latte e strutto, fritto e servito con un abbondante piatto di salumi e formaggi. I più golosi possono gustarlo anche accompagnato dal lardo.

*Le tigelle*
In sostituzione dello gnocco fritto, con i salumi alcuni preferiscono gustare le tigelle, *focaccine* preparate con farina, acqua, lievito di birra e strutto. Il loro nome deriva dalla piastra che veniva utilizzata per la loro cottura, un tempo in terracotta.

*Tortelli*
Tra i *primi piatti della tradizione* spiccano i tortelli, diffusi in tutte le province emiliane. I tortelli hanno una forma solitamente quadrata e possono essere ripieni di erbette e ricotta, zucca e amaretti, oppure patate. La particolarità di questo piatto è la pasta fresca tirata a mano. In alcune province è tipico mangiarli in compagnia di amici e parenti, durante la notte di San Giovanni, che cade il 23 giugno.

*Anolini o cappelletti*
Insieme ai tortelli, uno dei piatti emiliani più gustosi sono gli anolini, chiamati anche capelletti. Si tratta sempre di *pasta fresca*, preferibilmente tirata a mano, con un ripieno a base di carne, pane o formaggio. Si possono gustare in brodo, oppure accompagnati da un sugo. A seconda delle province, cambia anche la forma: a Reggio Emilia infatti sono solitamente molto piccoli e chiusi con i mignoli delle mani. A Parma invece hanno una forma rotonda e sono chiusi con l’apposito strumento dalla forma zigrinata.

*Lasagne*
Tra i *piatti tipici bolognesi* più conosciuti al mondo, ci sono le lasagne, realizzate con una serie di strati di pasta all’uovo tirati con l’apposita macchina per fare la pasta, farcite con ragù alla bolognese e besciamella. Ne esistono anche diverse varianti, alcune con la pasta verde, altre con le verdure o il pesce al posto del ragù.

*Erbazzone*
*Tipico di Reggio Emilia*, l’erbazzone è una torta salata fatta con bietola lessata, tritata e unita con uova, cipolla e Parmigiano Reggiano. L’erbazzone si gusta anche a colazione ed è perfetto inserito nel menu di un brunch domenicale, per chi ama le pietanze salate.

*Torta Barozzi*
Tra i *dolci tipici emiliani* spicca la torta Barozzi, inventata da Eugenio Gollini. Tipica di Vignola, la sua ricetta non è mai stata resa pubblica, si sa solamente che è realizzata con mandorle, cacao e caffè.

*La torta tenerina*
La torta tenerina è perfetta da gustare insieme al caffè, per una pausa golosa a base di cioccolato fondente, uova, burro e farina.

*Biscione reggiano*
Tipico del periodo invernale, il *biscione reggiano* è un dolce a base di mandorle, zucchero, uova e canditi, cotto al forno. È chiamato così per la tipica forma a serpente e ne esistono diverse varianti regionali.

Questi sono solo alcuni dei piatti tipici emiliani, una regione con una *tradizione gastronomica antica* e molto vasta, riconosciuta in tutto il mondo.


----------



## Tachipirina (21 Maggio 2022)

tortellini
lasagne
erbazzone
parmigiano
gnocco fritto
prosciutto parma

e molto altro  che non mi viene in mente 
in Italia alla fine si mangia bene ovunque


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Maggio 2022)

Tutto quello che mangi in Lombardia, Puglia, Sicilia.
Gli effetti della globalizzazione. 
Te pensa che le trennette al pesto più buone che ho mai mangiato, le ho mangiate a Marzamemi.


----------



## Foglia (21 Maggio 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> *10 piatti emiliani da non perdere*
> Oltre ai prodotti conosciuti a livello internazionale, come il Prosciutto di Parma, il Parmigiano Reggiano, uno dei formaggi italiani più conosciuti all’estero, e l’Aceto Balsamico di Modena, l’Emilia vanta un’antica *tradizione culinaria*, fatta di ricette del passato preparate ancora sapientemente dalle _‘zdore_ o _rezdore, _le donne di casa oppure da chef innovativi.
> 
> *Gnocco fritto*
> ...



Posti di grande tradizione enogastronomica! 
Tra gli altri piatti non in elenco, pisarei e faso', la bortellina, in zona piacentina alcuni salumi, diversi dei quali dop (coppa, salame, culaccia...), i chisolini, senza sottovalutare il gutturnio, possibilmente in versione "ferma" e servito in apposite "tazze". A proposito della coppa, buonissima anche quella arrosto  
Ah: tra le torte, c'è anche quella di patate


----------



## Paolo78mi (22 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Posti di grande tradizione enogastronomica!
> Tra gli altri piatti non in elenco, pisarei e faso', la bortellina, in zona piacentina alcuni salumi, diversi dei quali dop (coppa, salame, culaccia...), i chisolini, senza sottovalutare il gutturnio, possibilmente in versione "ferma" e servito in apposite "tazze". A proposito della coppa, buonissima anche quella arrosto
> Ah: tra le torte, c'è anche quella di patate


Ma quante ne sai?!
Slurp


----------



## Foglia (22 Maggio 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma quante ne sai?!
> Slurp



Lo fanno anche in altre zone, forse è un po' meno  "tipico", e probabilmente non è la stagione migliore per mangiarlo. Poi l'Emilia è comunque vasta. Ma se sei in qualche zona appenninica, direi che anche il cinghiale con polenta non è male 
In generale si mangia bene spendendo relativamente poco, e a differenza che da altre parti gli standard sono abbastanza elevati ovunque  (difficile cioè che tu possa trovare il posto "sola": quei posti rimangono deserti e non durano   ).


----------



## Paolo78mi (22 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lo fanno anche in altre zone, forse è un po' meno  "tipico", e probabilmente non è la stagione migliore per mangiarlo. Poi l'Emilia è comunque vasta. Ma se sei in qualche zona appenninica, direi che anche il cinghiale con polenta non è male
> In generale si mangia bene spendendo relativamente poco, e a differenza che da altre parti gli standard sono abbastanza elevati ovunque  (difficile cioè che tu possa trovare il posto "sola": quei posti rimangono deserti e non durano   ).


Ottimo ottimo ottimo... 
Proprio l'approccio che vado cercando....


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Posti di grande tradizione enogastronomica!
> Tra gli altri piatti non in elenco, pisarei e faso', la bortellina, in zona piacentina alcuni salumi, diversi dei quali dop (coppa, salame, culaccia...), i chisolini, senza sottovalutare il gutturnio, possibilmente in versione "ferma" e servito in apposite "tazze". A proposito della coppa, buonissima anche quella arrosto
> Ah: tra le torte, c'è anche quella di patate


Che poi Piacenza è praticamente Lombardia.


----------



## Foglia (22 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che poi Piacenza è praticamente Lombardia.


Ma mica ovunque nel raggio che dici tu si mangia altrettanto bene, eh? Parlo di media qualitativa, ovviamente.
A Milano è capitato di uscire delusa da ristoranti che ti fanno pagare 2-3 volte il totale del conto che trovi in certe zone dell'Emilia.
Nel piacentino, poi, sono davvero molto attenti al mangiare: i classici tortelli "a caramella", ad esempio, sono un terreno di sfida mica da poco tra i ristoratori locali. La guerra è a chi li fa con la pasta più sottile (tralascio la descrizione del ripieno) e già se si sente un filo di differenza nella cottura coi punti in cui la caramella si avvolge..... è punto di demerito. Ma parlo di cose minimalissime, il tortello si deve sciogliere in bocca 
Se avessi le stesse aspettative coi ravioli nostrani, rimarrei profondamente delusa, giusto per fare un esempio 

@Paolo78mi : se vai in una zona dove i tortelli son di casa, secondo me il modo migliore per provarli rimane burro e salvia 
Non perché il sugo rosso ai porcini, normalmente dato in alternativa, sia male, eh. Ma perché il sapore e la consistenza di quei tortelli meritano di essere apprezzati per quelli che sono


----------



## Vera (22 Maggio 2022)

Aggiungerei i Borlenghi, la stria, i tortelloni ripieni di ricotta e spinaci, maccheroni al pettine, rosette al forno, il carrello dei bolliti, amaretti di Modena, bensone, zuppa inglese.


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

che è il bensone


----------



## Vera (22 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> che è il bensone


È un dolce ripieno, generalmente, di confettura di amarene (puoi trovarlo anche con confettura di prugne o cioccolata).
Immagina un biscottone ovale.
C'è chi segue la tradizione e lo inzuppa nel Lambrusco.


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

devo provarlo allora


----------



## Vera (22 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> devo provarlo allora


Chiedo a Feather se ti insegna a quotare.


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

è che mi sono svegliato da poco, fatemi riconnettere


----------



## Vera (22 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che mi sono svegliato da poco, fatemi riconnettere


Cosa credi, mica puoi fare quel cazzo che ti pare.


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

se loi dici tu


----------



## omicron (22 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Aggiungerei i Borlenghi, la stria, i tortelloni ripieni di ricotta e spinaci, maccheroni al pettine, rosette al forno, il carrello dei bolliti, amaretti di Modena, bensone, zuppa inglese.


I borlenghi


----------

